# microwave venting



## vinny186 (Jan 6, 2017)

According to the instructions, they want me to cut out a much larger section of my cabinet bottom than the 10' x 3" vent that will fit thru the hole. Plus, according to the template, I'm supposed to cut all the way to the back of the cabinet which seems like a bad idea. It's a Samsung.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2017)

Sumsung is hard to find any info on for repairs for even something simple.

The large hole is so you can tape around the connection.

If you intend to store stuff in the cupboard, one trick is to get another shelf cut a three side hole and slide it in on the bottom  once you have it all hooked up.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 6, 2017)

post a product name/style or a link to online directions. My first guess is that the unit is recessed into that big hole.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2017)

Put a board on to of the range or the opening and set the mircowave on the board. If one guy can put it there one guy should lift it and hang it on the hanger. let the second guy pull the cord thru and start the bolts.
I have done a number of these by myself and have never had as much trouble you get into trying to co ordinate a lift with 2 people.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 8, 2017)

I ended up installing a 1x3 board under the supplied metal bracket that supports the microwave in order to extend out the the micro because the cabinet was out about 1/2" due to shimming and the larger corner cab next to it.

You're right Neal about installing it by yourself being easier than with help. My dad helped me and it created more problems due to limited space.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 12, 2017)

I need some opinions on venting my microwave.

I mistakenly bought a ducted microwave even though I have no way of venting it outside but it's already installed. I could return it and buy a unit that doesn't require ducting but those don't seem adequate to filter out all the grease and food smells. 

I was wondering if I could build a filtering box inside the cabinet above the microwave? it would be less restrictive than a ductless microwave plus I could open the cabinet doors when the fan is in use to allow for better airflow.

I'm sure it violates all kinds of codes but practically, do you think it would work and would it be better than a ductless unit?


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

Have you replaced the buried charcoal filter inside the unit recently?


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 12, 2017)

It's new, never used.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

Is that the model that has the panel above the door that opens when you run the unit?


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 12, 2017)

No. What you're talking about is a recirculating microwave which is what would be recommended for my situation.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

vinny186 said:


> No. What you're talking about is a recirculating microwave which is what would be recommended for my situation.



model number please


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sama me16k3000ss


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

Can't find that umber but you do have charcoal filters that go with the intake grills ?
Perhaps if you have the room you could add a matching shelf a few inches below the cupboard and just let the air come out the front.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 13, 2017)

I spoke with a salesperson and was told if the top exhaust, where the duct would be attached, is blocked then the exhaust will come out the top front of the unit and blow back into the room. So that's how I'll set it up.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

vinny186 said:


> I spoke with a salesperson and was told if the top exhaust, where the duct would be attached, is blocked then the exhaust will come out the top front of the unit and blow back into the room. So that's how I'll set it up.



That's what I was looking for in there info, that should be in the instruction, I have had to rotate the fan to make that  work Or just do a bench test and prove it.


----------

